# got weak rear delts and one side of body is bigger than the others



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone one could help me ive been training for about 1 and a half years and didnt stsrt working my delts out properly at first i did just military preses and one shoulder is way bigger than the other also one side of chest is bigger than the other is there any training routines that will fix this problem. i started training each bodypart once a week but ive lost size aswell.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Try and puff the side of your chest that it smaller, out some more, to emphasize it.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

The answer is pretty simple, but is it the answer you want to hear?

Switch to dumbbells and never train the stronger side more than the weaker. Keep perfect form as well (equal)


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> The answer is pretty simple, but is it the answer you want to hear?
> 
> Switch to dumbbells and never train the stronger side more than the weaker. Keep perfect form as well (equal)


What chef says, you could also add a couple of extra reps to the weaker side


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hit those rear delts too.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you need to hit the rear delts more often or harder, also as stated switch to using DB,s, we all have one side that is more dominant, you just have to work at it, keep really good form and things will come along.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep switch to db's and hit rear delts


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Id say the rear delts are the most overlooked bodypart to the average Joe Bloggs in the gym, u can tell by looking at someone's shoulder's wether they train them or not. A good set of rear delts makes the shoulder area look denser, more shapely and also gives more separation from the traps. When i do rear delts i lean over an incline bench with my chest resting on the top of it, This puts u in a set isolating position without the worry of balance/stability when just bending over.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Reverse cable crossovers are awesome for hitting the posterior delts


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah i like throwing cable crossovers in there too!! I sumtimes do them using the cables from the top as it hits them from a different angle. You gotta be careful not to catch the bridge of ur nose tho :boohoo: !!! Ive seen some guys with nice friction burns on their snot lockers from that exercise!!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't know about any body else but I find seated cable rows make my rear delts burn like hell.....


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jock said:


> Don't know about any body else but I find seated cable rows make my rear delts burn like hell.....


I find if you do these with a rope and pull to the neck,(try widening at the top of the pull). really kills rear delts, occasionaly will Sset with rear delt cable crossovers


----------

